# Rain & Dew



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

So if you put down pre-emrgents, fertilizer or just about any other products and then two days later you get 3-4 days of constant rain...what happens? Do you have to reapply the product?

Also I have read that its best to avoid cutting wet grass yet I see lawn care companies do it all the time. With this time of year there is morning dew on the ground that keeps the grass blades wet until into the afternoon so should one wait to cut late in the day?

Just thought I would ask


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Here was a somewhat similar discussion Has your pre emergent washed away?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks @Powhatan...good article and I see the benefit of multiple apps at lower rates.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Cutting wet grass with a reel is definitely "surreel" with no issue.

Cutting wet grass with a rotary can be a little like this:


©Redtenchu


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I live in a coastal rainforest. It's either raining or there is dew almost every day of the year. Granular apps I I keep an eye on the weather but you can never always get it right. Spay apps I hope for at least 1 day of dry weather after applying. Applications are more frequently in the rainy months to allow for it getting flushed away.
Using a reel mower I always cut in the late afternoon or evening, never the morning.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Cutting wet grass with a reel is definitely "surreel" with no issue.
> 
> Cutting wet grass with a rotary can be a little like this:
> 
> ...


Too funny @dfw_pilot


----------

